# case 2294 fuel tank removal



## ksfarmer (Mar 26, 2012)

Im am at my wits end on this. My 2294 has been having fuel problems which is some where between the tank and the line going into the hand primer. Problem is to even replace that line the tank needs to come out, and thats where im stuck. I have removed the retaining brackets on the rear but the tank is still solid in there. Any one that has knowledge on how to remove it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ksfarmer,

Welcome back!

See attached diagram. See item #11, it is a fuel strainer (screen) inside the tank. Maybe this is the source of your fuel line obstruction??

Removing the fuel tank looks to be a straight-forward job. See item #3,4,5. Drain petcock, etc. Maybe it is a fastener for the bottom of the tank?? Check it out.


----------



## ksfarmer (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree I think its that strainer. Im farily sure the drain petcock is what the manual calls the water trap, and looks to just slide in and out with the tank. Thank you though.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The tanks tend to rust to the bottom supports, so a good application of penetrating oil and allowing it to set overnight, then judicious use of a plastic wedge (such as what is used to wedge saw cuts when cutting trees) to work the tank up and loose should solve the problem.

Be sure the fuel lines are disconnected and lifted away from the tank.


----------



## ksfarmer (Mar 26, 2012)

RC Wells said:


> The tanks tend to rust to the bottom supports, so a good application of penetrating oil and allowing it to set overnight, then judicious use of a plastic wedge (such as what is used to wedge saw cuts when cutting trees) to work the tank up and loose should solve the problem.
> 
> Be sure the fuel lines are disconnected and lifted away from the tank.


I finally got it off. I found that a lot of dirt had worked its way around the sides. After prying on the tank slowly it finally moved.


----------

